# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم الثلاثاء 18 / 2 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير

حالة الطقس لليوم ..

 بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم الثلاثاء 18/02/1431  الموافق  02/02/2010

يستمر تواجد تشكيلات من السحب على مناطق شمال وشرق  ووسط المملكة مع فرصة لهطول أمطار على أجزاء من شمال شرق المملكة ( حفر الباطن  والقيصومة ). ونشاط في الرياح السطحية على أجزاء من مناطق شمال غرب وغرب ووسط  المملكة والأجزاء الساحلية منها تحد من مدى الرؤية الأفقية . وتتكون السحب الركامية  في فترة مابعد الظهيرة على مرتفعات عسير وجازان .


البحر الأحمر :

 الرياح السطحية: غربية إلى شمالية غربية بسرعة 18 – 38  كم/ساعة وجنوبية غربية إلى جنوبية وتصل سرعتها إلى 45 كم/ساعة على الجزء  الجنوبي.
 ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف تصل إلى مترين على  الجزء الجنوبي.  حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج ، مائج احياناً .

الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية شرقية إلى شرقية بسرعة 15- 35  كم/ساعة . 
ارتفاع الموج: من متر إلى متر ونصف . 
حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 6 و 57 دقيه صباحا ً:

الجو غائم وهناك فرصه لهطول أمطار 

درجة الحراره / 21 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه /  49 %

سرعة الرياح / 2 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / جنوبيه غربيه

الرؤيه /  16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اليوم في تقويمنا الشيعي هو الــ/ 17 من شهر صفر وهو يصادف مرور ذكرى  اغتيال واستشهاد  امامنا الثامن

علي ابن موسى ابن جعفر ابن محمد ابن علي ابن الحسين ابن علي ابن ابي طالب صلوات الله عليهم اجمعين

المكنى بــ/ ابا الحسن 

 والملقب بــ/ الرضا ، والصابر ، والرضي ، والوفي ، وأشهرها : الـرضــــا وكان يقال له : الرضا ،  والصادق ، والصابر ، والفاضل ، وقرة أعين المؤمنين ، وغيظ الملحدين 

وقد قضى مسموم مظلوم على يد المجرم الجائر الظالم المأمون عليه لعائن الله وقد أمر اللعين وأوصى غلام له

يدعى عبدالله ابن بشر بأن يغمس سلكاً بالسم ثم يدخله في حبات العنب من الطرف إلى الطرف بابرة 

ويقدم من  ذلك العنب إلى الإمام عليه السلام 

فلم يلبث إلا يومين استشهد بعدهما (ع) في بلاد الغربة في قرية سناباد بــ/طوس وحيداً غريباَ  مسموماً ، 

وكان استشهاده روحي فداه يوم الثلاثاء السابع عشر من شهر صفر من سنة ثلاث ومئتين  للهجرة النبوية الشريفة 

وكان من حكمه عليه السلام :

  1 ـ خيار  العباد هم الذين إذا أحسنوا استبشروا ، وإذا أساؤوا استغفروا، وإذا أعطوا شكروا ،  وإذا ابتلوا صبروا ، وإذا غضبوا عفوا .
  2 ـ عونك للضعيف أفضل من الصدقة.

3 ـ صل رحمك ولو بشربة من ماء .

وممّا قيل في رثائه (عليه السلام):
  يـا  أرض طوس سقاك الله رحمته ..     ماذا حويت من الخيرات يا طوس؟!
 طـابت بـقاعك فـي الدُّنيا وطيّبها      ..شـخص ثـوى بـسناآباد مرموس
 شخص عزيز على الإسلام مصرعه..      فـي  رحـمة الله مغمور ومغموس
 يـا  قـبره أنـت قـبر قد تضمّنه      ..  حـلمٌ  وعـلمٌ وتـطهيرٌ وتـقديس
 فـافـخر  فـإنّك مـغبوطٌ بـجثّته ..      وبـالـملائكة الأبـرار مـحروس
 فـي  كلّ عصر لنا منكم إمام هُدى..       فـربـعه آهـل مـنكم ومـأنوس
 أمـست  نـجوم سـماء الدين آفلةً      .. وظلّ  أسد الشرى قد ضمّها الخيس
 حـتى  متى يظهر الحقّ المنير بكم ..      فالحقّ  في غيركم داج ومطموس  ؟!
ونحن في هذه الذكرى الأليمه نتوجه بأحر التعازي لجده رسول الله ولــ/ أمير المؤمنين علي ابن ابي طالب

ولـ/ فاطمة الزهراء سيدة النساء  وللذرية الطيبه من أبنائهم الأطهار لاسيما مولانا وامام زماننا

الامام الحجة ابن الحسن مهدينا المنتظر ارواحنا فداه .. مأجور يامولاي بهذا المصاب العظيم

ونعزي مراجعنا العظام وعلمائنا الكرام والسادة من ذرية رسول الله وسائر شيعة علي .. مأجورين جميعا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ملثمون يسلبون شابا ويضربونه«بمفتاح العجل»

نقل شاب من بلدة الجش مساء أمس الى العناية المركزة في مستشفى القطيف المركزي إثر  تعرضه الى ضربة بمفتاح عجل السيارات (ليور)على يد 4 ملثمين يستقلون دبابات.


وتعود تفاصيل الحادثة وفق ما رواه قريب المصاب وذلك عندما هم زملاؤه بالمشي  وسط الاحياء السكنية في بلدة الجش بمحافظة القطيف وفوجئنا بـ 4 شبان يستقلون  الدبابات يعترضونهم وقاموا بسلب اجهزة الجوال وحاجياتهم وعندما حاول الشاب وضع يده  على جيبه فوجئ بضربة بمفتاح عجل السيارة على رأسه ووقع مغشيا عليه وانهال الباقون  على زميله الآخر وأشبعوه ضربا مبرحا ليتم بعد ذلك نقلهم الى مستشفى القطيف  المركزي.
واضاف ان المصاب الاخر تم اعطاؤه العلاج اللازم وخرج من المستشفى بعد  ذلك في حين لازال قريبه يمكث في المستشفى بعد نقله من العناية المركزة التي مكث  فيها أكثر من 12 ساعة تحت الملاحظة

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تؤكد أن الأعمال سبب ابتعاد العرسان عن المتزوجات
 الدجالة المخادعة تقنع ضحاياها «بفك الأعمال»


وقع عدد من الفتيات في محافظة القطيف أثناء تسوقهن في الأسواق  الشعبية المتنقلة ضحايا قصة نصب وشعوذه حدثت من قبل سيدة من جنسية عربية خلال  الأسبوع الماضي.
وقالت فاطمة محمد كنت أتسوق في أحد الأسواق المتنقلة، وإذا  بسيدة سنّها دون الأربعين من "جنسية عربية" تقترب مني، وقالت لي إنها تستطيع قراءة  الكف ويمكنها معرفة ما إذا كان الشخص مسحورا أم لا، وكانت تدّعي كشف الغيب ودفع  البلاء بالتعويذة وتلاوة القرآن الكريم والتمسّح بالمصحف الشريف؛ مضيفة انني رفضت  في البداية لكن السيدة أقنعتني بقدرتها الفائقة على معرفة المكتوم، فوافقت على مضض  مع إلحاحها علي.
وأضافت فاطمة: أخبرتني السيدة بأمور صحيحة عن حياتي، وقالت لي  إن هناك أمرا خطيرا سأخبرك به لو أعطيتني 500 ريال، ولكنني لم اقتنع ما اضطرها إلى  طلب 250 ريالا، وفي الأخير سلمتها 50 ريالا فقط. 
واكدت لي ان احدا قد فعل بي  سحرا قويا لها ويمكنها مساعدتي في فكه، وبلا مقدمات ناولتني خيطا أصفر معقودا بعدة  عقد ودسته في كفها وأغلقت عليه بيدها وأخذت تتمتم بكلمات ودعوات وطلاسم لم افهم  أغلبها ثم طلبت مني أن أقرأ بعض الآيات وراءها وفعلت والدهشة ما زالت تلف ملامحي،  لحظات ثم قالت لها افتحي يدك الآن وحين فعلت وجدت أن العقد قد حُلت كلها مما أثار  الكثير من الاستغراب والدهشة في نفسي. واستلمت فاطمة منها خيطها الأصفر وعودا خشبيا  يابسا وكلمات معسولة وفي لحظة تبخرت المرأة ومعها المال ولم تعد. واكتشفت بعد ذلك  سرقة حقيبتي التي تحتوي على 500 ريال وجوال وبعض أغراضي الشخصية منها. ولفتت فاطمة  إلى أنها لم تكن مصدقة ما يحصل معها لولا أنها كانت تقرأ الآيات وتدعو باسم الله  ولم تظن أن أحدهم قد يقدم على استغلال الدين والقرآن بهذا الشكل الرخيص.
وقالت  زينب أحمد قابلت سيدة من "جنسية عربية" تدعي فك السحر، واتضح أنها تخدع النساء  ضعيفات النفوس بادعاء المقدرة على فك "الفال" والسحر المربوط بين الرجل وزوجته،  والتقريب وسحر المحبة وإخراج الجان مقابل مبالغ طائلة، مؤكدة أن شهرتها ذاعت في  البلدة بحيث أصبح الزبائن يستسلمون لأكاذيبها وكأنهم مسحورون. وأضافت هذه الدجالة  غريب أمرها فهي تعرف عن ضحاياها خفايا حياتهن وما يعانينه من مشاكل وضيق.
وقالت  نهى حسن: ذهبت مع أختي إلى أحد الأسواق المتنقلة وهناك استوقفتنا امرأة أربعينية  وطلبت منّا أن تقرأ لنا الكفّ مقابل مبلغ مالي فأخبرناها أنه لا يتوفر لدينا هذا  المبلغ حالياً فقالت لا بأس سأقرأ لكم بعض الغيبيات. وأضافت وافقت من باب التسلية  لا أكثر كوني لا أؤمن بهذه الخرافات، فأمسكت كفيّ وأخذت تقول وهي تحدّق فيه أنتِ يا  ابنتي "معمول لك عمل" فأنتِ جميلة ولكن لاحظ لكِ، فكلما أراد شخص أن يتقدم لخطبتكِ  يصل إلى عتبة الدار ثم يتراجع، سأخبركِ ما تقومين به لفك العمل الأسبوع القادم إذا  جلبتِ معكِ المبلغ المتفق. وأوضحت الضحية الطريف في الأمر أنني متزوجة منذ 11 عاماً  ولديّ ثلاثة أبناء, وايقنت انها مجرد مخادعة.

 :weird:  والله عقل في هالبنات لو اني منهم ولا اوقف لحظه لهالأشكال

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شرطة الشرقية : التحفظ عن التصريح بقضية اغتصاب الخادمة لمصلحة  التحقيق


شرطة القطيف تعلن ان ماجاء في الصحف بخصوص الخادمه المختطفه مغاير تماما ً لما حدث بالفعل


وان الشرطه تفضل التكتم في الوقت الحالي وعدم الحديث في تطورات الحادثه وذلك لمصلحة التحقيق

----------


## شمعه تحترق

91 مليون ريال لجسر ثالث يربط جزيرة تاروت بالقطيف 



أوضح رئيس بلدية محافظة القطيف خالد الدوسري أنه تم اعتماد مبلغ  91 مليون ريال ضمن ميزانية العام الحالي لإنشاء كبري , وجسر ثالث يربط جزيرة تاروت  بمحافظة القطيف. مضيفاً أنه تم اعتماد مبلغ 71 مليون ريال للجسر الجديد الذي سيكون  في المنطقة الشمالية من جزيرة تاروت ويربطها بمخطط الشبيلي في المحافظة, وتم اعتماد  20 مليون ريال لكوبري يمتد من كورنيش القطيف ويمر على طريق أحد. وأشار إلى أن هذين  المشروعين سيسهمان في تسهيل الحركة المروية لمستخدمي الكورنيش من جانب حي الناصر  ومخطط الشبيلي . كما سيسهم في تخفيف الازدحام الحاصل في الحركة المرورية على  الجسرين الحاليين المؤديين لجزيرة تاروت. مبينا أنه في حال تم تنفيذهما سيعطيان  لمسة جمالية للمحافظة التي تشهد حاليا عددا من المشاريع التنموية.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

توقف مشروع مركز صحي الجش يحبط مواطنيها 



ما زال مشروع مركز صحي الجش بمحافظة القطيف يراوح مكانه رغم  مطالبة الأهالي القائمين عليه بمواصلة العمل في المشروع الذي توقف منذ عدة شهور دون  إبداء الأسباب.
ولفت الأهالي الى أهمية المشروع الذي طال انتظاره، داعين الى  إنجازه خلال الفترة المحددة.
وقال علي منصور : ان المركز الحالي تم انشاؤه قبل  22 عاما وخلال تلك الفترة تم نقله الى أكثر من مبنى مستأجر ، مؤكدا أن الأهالي  استبشروا خيرا حين تم تخصيص قطعة ارض لإنشاء مبنى حكومي للمركز .
ولفت الى توقف  العمل بالمشروع عدة مرات والتوقف الأخير مستمر منذ قرابة 10 شهور دون معرفة سبب  التوقف.
داعيا الى تشطيبه وتجهيزه كونه يخدم شريحة كبيرة من أهالي البلدة واسكان  القطيف وان التأخير يشكل عبئا على المركز الحالي الذي لا يفي بعدد السكان الذي  يتجاوز 10 آلاف نسمة.
وطالب علي إدارة المشاريع في وزارة الصحة بحل معضلة توقف  مشروع المركز الصحي ومحاسبة المتسببين في تأخيره، منوها الى الصعوبات التي يواجهها  مراجعو المركز الحالي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مرور القطيف «يشرعن» التفحيط ويصادر 59 دراجة نارية


أثمرت الحملات الأمنية التي نظمتها دوريات المرور في محافظة  القطيف عن مصادرة ما بين 5 - 10 دراجات نارية يوميا خلال الحملة. 
وأوضح مصدر في  إدارة المرور بمحافظة القطيف ان عدد الدراجات النارية التي تمت مصادرتها بسبب  المخالفات المرورية منذ مطلع العام حتى أمس الأول بلغ 59 دراجة غير نظامية.  
وقال المصدر تتم مصادرة الدراجة النارية ويطلب من صاحبها إثبات ملكيته لها من  خلال الورقة الجمركية لاستخراج لوحات رسمية ونظامية لها في حال ثبوت ملكيته لها،  وإلا تتم مصادرتها على الفور وارسالها للحجز مبينا مصادرة الدراجات عبر نقاط  التفتيش حيث تكثر جولات مستخدمي الدراجات من الشباب وخاصة بالقرب من  الكورنيش.
وأشار إلى ان إدارة المرور تدرس استمرار الحملة لفترة مقبلة بعد أن  حققت نجاحاً ملموساً منذ أول يوم انطلقت فيه, وتتم مصادرة الدراجات عن طريق المرور  بمتابعة من قسم السير مباشرة وبالاعتماد على مصادر تكشف لدوريات المرور أماكن تجمع  أصحاب هذه الدراجات النارية وفي أماكن تعبئة الوقود أو الاستراحات الخاصة لتلافي  القيام بالمطاردات في الشوارع. مؤكدا أن الجولات تأتي ضمن حملة للحد من انتشار  الدراجات النارية غير النظامية والتي يتسبب أصحابها بإزعاج مستخدمي الطرق بالإضافة  لاستخدامها في السرقات ومضايقة مرتادي الواجهات البحرية.
من جهة أخرى تواصل  إدارة مرور محافظة القطيف بحثها عن السبل التي تحد من ظاهرة التفحيط بالسيارات  والتجمهر من قبل بعض المواطنين لممارسة هذه الهواية المزعجة، حيث قام المرور  بالتنسيق مع الجهات المعنية البلديات و وزارة المواصلات من أجل إنشاء أرصفة أو  دوارات في بعض الأماكن التي تتم فيها ممارسة هذه الظاهرة مع نشر بعض الدوريات سواء  في هذه الأماكن أو في كورنيش المحافظة مع عدد من الدوريات لتغطية حركة سير المرور  ومباشرة الحوادث ومحاولة الحد من ظاهرة التفحيط.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مخاطبة الأجهزة الرسمية للوقوف على المشكلة

لجنة سقيا المزارع بمياه الصرف ترصد «مصبات مخالفة» بطريق أبو  حدرية


رصدت اللجنة الميدانية الرئيسية لمراقبة سقيا المزارع بمياه الصرف  الصحي والمياه الملوثة بالمنطقة الشرقية مصبات مخالفة تحوي كميات كبيرة من المياه  فى مناطق تجمع المياه الناتجة عن مياه الصرف الزراعي بطول طريق ابو حدرية.
وقال  المتحدث الإعلامي للجنة ماجد البابطين إن أعضاء اللجنة لاحظوا وجود مصبات مخالفة  أثناء زيارتهم السابقة بطول طريق البدراني "طريق الكويت القديم" وتبين قيام بعض  أصحاب صهاريج نقل مياه الصرف الصحي والقادمة من بعض الشركات العاملة بمحافظة الجبيل  بتفريغ حمولتها من المياه الملوثة بتلك المياه المتجمعة بها يشكل خطرا كبيرا على  البيئة والصحة بشكل مباشر.. كما وضعت مضخة رفع مياه بجانب إحداها .
وأضاف : إن  اللجنة بسؤال العامل القائم عليها قرر قيامهم بسحب المياه لاعادة استخدامها فيما لم  يصرح بكيفية استخدامها.
وأشار إلى أنه بالكشف الميداني على الموقع المذكور تبين  ان هناك اكثر من موقع يستخدم كمصب يتم التفريغ به وقد كانت بطول تلك البحيرات  المتجمعة، كما اتضح بعد المعاينة ان استخدام تلك المصبات يبدو حديثا مما يدل على  الاستخدام المتكرر كما ان لون المياه اخضر وذو رائحة كريهة مما يدل دلالة واضحة على  انها مياه صرف صحي.
وبين البابطين أنه اتضح من خلال الجولات المكثفة التي قام  بها ومازال يقوم بها اعضاء اللجنة الميدانية بتلك المنطقة لم تكن تلك الملاحظات  واضحة للعيان وبسؤال بعض المزارعين ان تلك العمليات كانت تتم اثناء الليل وساعات  النهار الاولى لتكون بعيدة عن الاعين، كما ان بعض المزارع وغيرها من الشركات تقوم  برمي مخلفاتها على جانبي الطريق مستغلة انعدام الرقابة بذلك الطريق.
وكشف عن  وجود مضخة رفع مياه باحدى نقاط المياه المتجمعة على جانب طريق البدراني طريق الكويت  القديم وبسؤال العامل القائم عليها افاد بانهم يقومون بسحب بعض تلك المياه لاعادة  استخدامها في اغراض لم يفصح عنها مما اثار الريبة في اساءة استخدامها باغراض  الزراعة.
ونوه أنه حرصا على سلامة البيئة والغذاء عامة وعلى البنية الزراعية  بشكل خاص. وتنفيذا للاوامر السامية في منع او اعادة استخدام مياه الصرف الصحي او  المياه الملوثة أوصي اعضاء اللجنة الميدانية الرئيسية لمراقبة سقيا المزارع بمياه  الصرف الصحي والمياه الملوثة بالمنطقة الشرقية بعد توصيات أولها مخاطبة امانة  المنطقة الشرقية لتكليف الجهة المختصة لديهم بضرورة التحقيق مع اصحاب تلك المساكن  والشركات المختصة بنقل مياه الصرف الصحي وبخاصة في محافظة الجبيل لعدم وجود خدمات  صرف صحي بتلك المساكن وحتى يتم التخلص من تلك المياه بالطرق النظامية المعروفة.  وثانيا مخاطبة الهيئة الملكية بالجبيل لمخاطبة الجهة المختصة لديهم والمسئولة من  مياه الصرف الصحي بضرورة الاسراع في ايجاد حلول جذرية للتخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي.  ومخاطبة الادارة العامة لشئون الزراعة بالمنطقة الشرقية لسرعة ايجاد حلول جذرية  للتخلص من مياه الصرف الزراعي نظرا لما تكشله تلك المياه المتجمعة من بيئة صالحة  للاوبئة والامراض. مخاطبة الجهات الامنية الشرطة وامن الطرق العاملة بتلك المنطقة  لتكثيف المراقبة على طريق البدراني طريق الكويت القديم نظرا لقلة الحركة عليه مما  يدعو بعض ضعاف النفوس في استغلال ذلك كرمي المخلفات عليه او التخلص من مياه الصرف  الصحي. واخذ التعهدات المشددة على القائمين على مساكن العمالة والشركات المتعهدة  بنقل مياه الصرف الصحي او المياه الملوثة بعدم تكرار ما يقومون به في التخلص من تلك  المياه في غير الاماكن المخصصة لها.. على ان يتم تكليفهم بدفع الغرامة المترتبة على  المخالفة وذلك حسب لائحة الغرامات والجزاءات المعمول بها. وتضم اللجنة مندوب امارة  المنطقة الشرقية عبدالمحسن الخالدي رئيسا ومندوب الادارة العامة لشئون الزراعة  بالشرقية سعود الهنيدي ومندوب المديرية العامة للشئون الصحية بالشرقية د. حبيب  العليو ومندوب المديرية العامة للمياه بالشرقية م. حسن السالم ,ومندوب الهيئة  العامة للغذاء والدواء احمد عبدالعزيز العبدالقادر ومندوب امانة المنطقة الشرقية  احمد التركي ومندوب وزارة الثقافة والاعلام بالمنطقة الشرقية ماجد  البابطين.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أمانة الشرقية تحذر مغاسل السيارات من استخدام «البستم»





حذر وكيل أمين المنطقة الشرقية للخدمات المهندس عبدالله بن علي  القرني أصحاب مغاسل السيارات من استخدام آليات البستم والديزل مبينا انه سيتم وقف  إصدار تراخيص جديدة أو تجديدها للمخالفين.
ونوه الى التعليمات الصادرة بذلك  وإعطاء مهلة مناسبة لأصحاب مغاسل السيارات للتقيد بها وتوجيه إنذارات  للمخالفين.
وبين أن غالبية أصحاب المغاسل التزموا بالتعلمات الصادرة وامتنعوا عن  استخدام آليات البستم والديزل منوها الى وجود بعض المغاسل رغم توقفها عن العمل  مازال البستم موجودا لصعوبة إزالته وتأثيره على المباني المحيطة بالبستم.
وأشار  الى وجود عدد قليل من المغاسل مازالت تستخدم البستم والديزل لحين انتهاء مدة  ترخيصها المهني مؤكدا متابعة المغاسل المستمرة من قبل المختصين بالبلديات لتنفيذ  القرار الوزاري منعا للتلوث البيئي وحفاظا على هدر كميات من المياه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نزيف وكسور لـ 4 شباب بطريق الأحساء - بقيق 



انقذت العناية الالهية 4 شبان في العقد الثالث من اعمارهم من حادث  اصطدام مروري وتسبب في اصابات خطيرة لهم وتعود تفاصيل الحادث عندما خرج سائق من  مساره وهو في اتجاه الدمام في احدى التحويلات المتناثرة على الطريق وبالتحديد  بالقرب من شركة الاسمنت السعودية ليصطدم وجها لوجه مع سيارة أخرى تقل 3 شبان في  العقد الثالث من اعمارهم ونتج عن ذلك الحادث اصابات الشبان الاربعة باصابات بين  الخطيرة والمتوسطة.
وقد باشر الحادث دوريات امن الطرق التي ساهمت بشكل فعال  بتنظيم حركة السير وباشر الحادث الجندي احمد الفدعاني والعريف شاكر الناصر من مرور  محافظة الاحساء و6 فرق اسعافية منها 5 فرق من هيئة الهلال الاحمر من مراكز العيون  والاحساء وطريق سلوى واخرى من مركز بقيق وبمشاركة اسعاف مستشفى العيون، حيث تم نقل  حالتين لمستشفى العيون العام وبعد اجراء الاسعافات الاولية لهم تبين اصابتهم بنزيف  حاد وكسور وتم نقلهم مباشرة لمستشفى الملك فهد بالهفوف، كما تم نقل حالتين من موقع  الحادث لمستشفى الامير سعود بن جلوي بالمبرز. 
فيما طالب عدد من المتواجدين في  موقع الحادث بايصال رسالتهم للمسئولين بضرورة الاهتمام بالتحويلات من خلال تزويدها  بكم كبير من اللوحات الارشادية، كما طالب احدهم بوضع صور الحوادث الشنيعة على الطرق  السريعة لكي تكون عبرة لمن يقود سيارته بسرعات جنونية قد تذهب بحياته وحياة ابرياء  آخرين معه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«أحوال الدمام» تفتح أبوابها للطلاب مساء


تفتح إدارة الأحوال المدنية أبوابها مساء اعتباراً من السبت  المقبل، وذلك لاستقبال طلاب المدارس من أجل اصدار البطاقات الشخصية لهم، وتأتي هذه  الخطوة بهدف الحد من الازدحام في الدوام الصباحي ولإنجاز المعاملات في أسرع وقت  ممكن. 
وقالت الإدارة : إن الأبواب ستفتح بعد صلاة مغرب طوال الأسبوع باستثناء  الإجازات الإسبوعية. مؤكدة أن الاستقبال يقتصر على المنتسبين لمدارس الدمام  والمحافظات البعيدة والهجر فقط ولن يتم استقبال أي طالب خلاف ما ذكر مكان دراسته.  واشترطت ان يكون الطالب قد أكمل 15عاما ، مصطحباً معه شهادة الميلاد مع الأصل  بالإضافة إلى صورة من سجل الأسرة « دفتر العائلة» مع الأصل وثلاث صور شمسية بدون  نظارة.
كما سهلت إدارة الاحوال المدنية بالدمام على الطالب انه في حال تعذر حضور  الأب لأي سبب يمكن له إحضار الجد أو أحد من العم او الخال وان تعذر ذلك فعلى الطالب  إحضار والدته او شقيقته شرط ان تكون تحمل بطاقة الاحوال الشخصية ليتم مطابقة  شخصيتها لدى القسم النسائي بالأحوال.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

13% من راغبي الزواج أعمارهم تتجاوز 85 عاما

«الصحة» تشكل لجنة تحقق في نتائج فحوصات خاطئة اتهم أصحابها بالإصابة  بالإيدز





شكلت وزارة الصحة لجنة للتحقيق في فحوصات طبية لفحص الزواج أشارت  إلى إصابة عدد من الراغبين في فحص ما قبل الزواج بالايدز مما تسبب في مشاكل نفسية  واجتماعية لمن كان يعتقد أنه مصاب حتى تم التأكد أن الحالات المتوقع إصابتها سليمة  . وقال مدير مستشفى النساء والولادة والأطفال بجدة الدكتور كمال أبو ركبة: إن مركز  فحص الزواج بجدة في ثلاث مستشفيات إلا آن المركز الوحيد الذي يجد إقبالا بشكل كبير  مركز الفحص الموجود في مستشفى النساء والولادة والأطفال . وحول الأشخاص الذين  اعتقدوا أنهم مصابون بالايدز قال: حسب علمي تم تشكيل لجنة من قبل الوزارة لدراسة  التحاليل ومعرفة المشكلة التي أدت إلى الاعتقاد بالإصابة حتى تم التأكد من سلامتهم  بعد إعادة الفحوصات لهم في جهاز التأكيد والذي لا يوجد إلا في مستشفى الملك فهد  بجدة . وأشار إلى أن مركز فحص الزواج يتم فيه اخذ العينات و يتم اكتشاف أمراض مثل  الايدز بين الحين والأخر وهذه الحالات يتم إيقاف الكشف وإحالة العينات وصاحبها  للجهات المعنية لمنع الزواج في حين الحالات المصابة بالأمراض الوراثية يتم توضيحها  للراغبين في الزواج والعواقب التي يمكن أن يتسبب فيها الزواج . وأكد بأن المستشفى  بصدد تخصيص قسم مستقل لفحص ما قبل الزواج بما في ذلك المختبر الخاص بالفحص وعزله عن  المختبر الخاص بالمستشفى . حيث يشهد المستشفى حاليا توسعا في جميع الأقسام وتطورا  بما في ذلك القسم الخاص بالمقيمين والذي كان التوجيه قبول الحالات الصعبة وحالات  الطوارئ وذلك بهدف عدم الإضرار بالمواطنين الذين بحاجة إلى الخدمات العلاجية وقسم  التنويم . وأشار إلى أن قسم المشورة للحالات غير المتطابق الزواج فيها يقدم مشورة  وتوعية ووجدنا أن الكثير من هذه الحالات تتجاوب مع المشورة الطبية إلا أن هناك  حالات قليلة ترفض ذلك وخاصة كبار السن الراغبين في الزواج أو الراغبين في تزويج  أبنائهم . وأضاف أن مركز فحص الزواج يشهد إقبالا بشكل يومي فيما يرتفع معدل الإقبال  مع قرب الإجازات والتي تقام فيها مناسبة حفلات الزواج خاصة أن هذه الأيام هناك  إقبال بشكل كبير يفوق طاقة المراكز الموجودة في جدة متوقعا أن تقل نسبة الزحام مع  تشغيل المركز الإقليمي المخصص لذلك والمتوقع افتتاحه في الأشهر القادمة . 
من  جانبه قالت رئيسة قسم الاستقبال بمركز فحص الزواج الدكتورة هناء الهرساني: إن هناك  إجراءات مشددة على عملية الفحص من خلال التأكد من هوية الراغبين في الفحص ومنع  استقبال بعض العينات التي يحضرها البعض بحجة انه عمل العينات في مستشفيات خاصة او  مستشفيات حكومية . وقالت: إن مركز فحص الزواج يعمل فيه 15 موظفا وممرض وممرضة  وأخصائيو مختبر يتم تسليم نتائج الفحوصات خلال خمسة أيام بدلا من أسبوعين وذلك يعود  إلى استخدام الأجهزة الحديثة التي تساعد في عملية النتائج في وقت قياسي وبعد ذلك  يتم تطابق العينات بين الزوج والزوجة . وأشارت الى أن نسبة تطابق الزواج تتجاوز 90  % فيما الحالات الأخرى حالات مصابة بأمراض وراثية أما المصابة بمرض الايدز في كل  شهر فيمكن اكتشاف حالة واحدة وهذه الحالات التي يتم اكتشافها يتم إبطال الزواج لها  من قبل المركز. وأكدت أن نسبة 12 من الراغبين في الزواج كبار سن فوق السبعين عاما  والبعض منهم يتجاوز عمره 85 عاما وعندما يتم تبليغه بعد تطابق الزواج بسبب أمراض  وراثية يقرر الزواج ولا ينصاع للمشورة الطبية .
فيما أن عددا من أولياء أمور  المتزوجين يرفض المشورة الطبية فيما أن الأزواج نجد لديهم التوعية بعكس كبار السن .  والمركز عندما يقدم المشورة يقدم في تقريره الحالات ويترك ذلك لراغب الزواج وكاتب  عقود الانكحة . وأشارت على أن نسبة الأمراض الوراثية تعتبر قليلة في مناطق المملكة  ما عدا في المنطقة الشرقية ومنطقة جيزان والتي تعرف بمعدل الإصابة فيها 
من  جانبه قالت أخصائية مختبر فحص ما قبل الزواج نورة اللقماني إن العاملات في المختبر  لديهن خبرة كافية في عملية فحص العينات وفي حالة حدث أي خلل في أي جهاز فحص يمكن أن  يتم إنجاز التحليل يدويا بحيث لا يتوقف العمل . وقد كان الإقبال على المركز بشكل  كبير من القسم الرجالي والقسم النسائي مما يشير إلى أهمية توعية المجتمع بالفحوصات  الطبية لما قبل الزواج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نصائح لـ 1700مرشح ومرشحة للابتعاث 






اختتمت أمس في الخبر فعاليات ملتقى المبتعثين لبرنامج خادم  الحرمين الشريفين للابتعاث الخارجي في مرحلته الخامسة والتي امتدت فعالياتها لمدة  يومين لتنتهي بذلك مرحلة توعوية امتدت شهراً كاملاً بدأت بالرياض وانتقلت إلى جدة  قبل أن وصولها الخبر. وحث وكيل الوزارة لشؤون البعثات المبتعثين الدكتور عبدالله  الموسى على أهمية الالتزام بالوازع الديني لدى الطلاب مشيراً إلى أن الدولة تنتظر  أبناءها الخريجين من أجل مستقبل أفضل للمملكة ولفت إلى أن المبتعث مطالب بالحصول  على المهارة العلمية والعملية والخبرة ومهارة الاتصال خلال فترة تواجده، منبها إلى  ضرورة التقيد بالنظام حيث ان أي تهاون سوف يؤثر على المبتعث في حياته ودراسته  ضارباً العديد من الأمثلة بالمشاكل التي تعرض لها بعض المبتعثين في السابق والتي  لابد وأن يعيها الطلبة قبيل ذهابهم لبعثتهم، كما أكد وكيل الوزارة للابتعاث على  أهمية احتفاظ المبتعث بأوراقه الثبوتية خاصة صورة الجواز، كذلك عدم التأخر ليلاً  خارج المنازل مع الابتعاد عن الأماكن السيئة وأوصاهم خيرًا بوالديهم وعدم الانقطاع  عنهم في التواصل مختتماً حديثه للطلاب بتمنياته لهم بالتوفيق والنجاح.
واكد  الدكتور ماجد الحربي مدير برنامج خادم الحرمين الشريفين للابتعاث الخارجي على ضرورة  التقيد بالبلد الذي اختاره الطالب المبتعث للدراسة، وشدد خلال محاضرته على أن تغيير  الدولة التي تم اختيارها من قبل الطالب يسبب إشكاليات فنيه كبيرة لبرنامج الابتعاث  وكذلك الطالب، كما بين للطلاب أن هناك العديد من المشاكل التي يقع فيها الطلاب قبل  صدور قرار الابتعاث من أبرزها عدم استطاعة الطالب المرشح تغيير الجامعة المبتعث  إليها مؤكداً أن هذا لا يمكن حدوثه إلا بحالات استثنائية نظراً لكون برنامج  الابتعاث التزم مع الملحقية بأعداد الطلاب والطالبات المبتعثين للدولة وبناء على  هذا العدد تم توزيعهم مشيراً إلى أن هناك العديد من الاستفسارات والتساؤلات التي  تصل للبرنامج عن مرافق الطلاب حيث بين أنه بإمكان الطالب أو الطالبة اصطحاب مرافق  شريطة أن يتواجد المرافق مع المبتعث بنفس البلد وأن يتواجد بصورة دائمة مع المبتعث  لكي يضمن صرف المكافأة الخاصة به، مضيفاً أن هناك لجنة خاصة متواجدة للنظر في  الظروف الاستثنائية للطلاب والطالبات من أجل تأجيل الابتعاث، كما أن إدارة البرنامج  والملحقيات تنظر إلى مشاكل الطلاب والطالبات المبتعثين بنظرة أكاديمية دون وجود أي  تعسف منبهًا إلى أهمية استمرار التواصل مع الإدارة عن طريق الإنترنت حيث خصص  البرنامج موظفين للرد بشكل يومي على استفسارات الطلاب والطالبات مع أهمية أن يذكر  المبتعث رقم الترشيح والجوال حتى تصل الإجابات بشكل سريع له.
وتضمنت المحاضرات  لطلاب دول آسيا وكندا وأمريكا، شرح الأنظمة التعليمية والقانونية في بلدان الابتعاث  من قبل ملحقيين ثقافيين ومتخصصين في هذا الشأن؛ حيث أكد الدكتور عصام أمان بخاري  الملحق الثقافي السعودي باليابان على أهمية اختيار موضوع البحوث المقدمة في بلد  الدراسة، وشدد على أن يختار الطالب موضوع بحث أكاديمي بحت، مع ضرورة الابتعاد عن  الألفاظ التعبيرية، وأوضح أن المملكة تتجه إلى التميز في عدد من المجالات التي  ستكون سنداً مهماً للنهضة التنموية التي تعيشها، مشيراً إلى أن طلابها هم خير من  يقوم بهذا الدور
من جهته شدد الأستاذ تميم ماجد الدوسري مدير عام شؤون السعوديين  بالخارج بوزارة الخارجية على ضرورة اصطحاب البرامج الأصلية لأجهزة الحاسب الآلي  الخاص بالمبتعث مع عدم حمل أي صور أو مقاطع فيديو في الأجهزة الخاصة إضافة إلى  ضرورة إبلاغ الجامعة التي يدرس بها المبتعث بحالات الغياب حتى وإن كانت مرضية  مشيراً إلى أن الطلاب المبتعثين سيجدون بلادًا مختلفة في أنظمتها وقوانينها  وعاداتها وتقاليدها وأن عليهم احترام هذه الأنظمة كجزء من ثقافة البلد وأن معارضة  أي منهم لتلك الثقافات، والنقاشات الاستفزازية لن تجدي ولابد من تجنبها وعدم الخوض  فيها حتى لا يقع الطالب أو الطالبة في أمور أخرى هو في غنى عنها، منهياً حديثه مع  الطلاب بضرورة الاهتمام بالدراسة والمعدل التراكمي خاصة وأن المملكة في انتظار  أبنائها وبناتها العائدين بأفضل ما لديهم من خبرات علمية حتى يفيدوا بلدهم وأنفسهم  متمنياً لهم التوفيق في دراستهم.
بعد ذلك ألقى سعادة العميد عبدالله بن عبدالله  الجميل مدير الإدارة العامة لمكافحة المخدرات بالمنطقة الشرقية محاضرة عن التوعية  بأضرار المخدرات بين فيها أن مشكلة المخدرات مشكلة عالمية لا تتعلق بالمملكة وحدها  وان هدف المملكة هو حماية أبنائها وتوضيح مدى أضرار ومشاكل المخدرات وأنواعها  للطلبة السعوديين بالخارج، حماية لهم من شرورها مشيداً بالملتقى وتنظيمه الذي وصفه  بالأكثر من رائع، معيداً ذلك إلى أهمية هذه الملتقيات التي تمنح المبتعثين  والمبتعثات خلفية مهمة لهم عن ما سيواجهونه في الدول التي سيبتعثون إليها.
كما  ألمح الدكتور عبدالله بن علي القحطاني مدير عام الإدارة العامة لمعادلة الشهادات  عقب محاضرته التي ألقاها والتي تمحورت حول طريقة معادلة الشهادات، إلى أن وزارة  التعليم العالي تبذل جهودا كبيرة في سبيل إعداد الطلاب المرشحين للمرحلة الخامسة  إعداداً جيداً من ناحية إطلاعهم على أنظمة الابتعاث ومعادلة الشهادات أيضا تعريفهم  بأنظمة وقوانين البلد المتجهين إليه، وأكد القحطاني أن مثل هذه الدورات وورش العمل  تفيد الطلاب وتنير لهم الطريق نحو الابتعاث، كما أن التقاءهم بنخبة من أعضاء هيئة  التدريس أو من ذوي الاختصاص في مجال مكافحة المخدرات أو القوانين والأنظمة أو  المجالات الشرعية يثري لديهم مدارك المعرفة والتوعية، بما يضمن قبول الشخص المبدأ  الآخر والتحاور معه في ظل الاختلاف في العادات والتقاليد والأديان، كما شدد على  أهمية هذا الإعداد الذي وصفه بالمهم والأساسي للطلاب قبل أن يذهبوا إلى بلد  الابتعاث، 
بعد ذلك ألقى فضيلة الشيخ يوسف الشبيلي محاضرة توعوية حول أخلاقيات  المسلم أشاد من خلالها بالملتقى الذي جمع نخبة من الطلاب السعوديين الذين اختارتهم  الدولة بعناية ليمثلوها في الخارج وليعودوا إليها حاملين العلوم الحديثة من أجل  نهضتها والأخذ بها إلى الأمام، مشيراً إلى أن هناك فوائد كثيرة لهذه الملتقيات من  أهمها أنها تبين للمبتعثين والمبتعثات أمور دينهم التي يحتاجونها في الخارج، كذلك  تعرفهم ما ينبغي أن يعرفونه من أحكام سواء ما تتعلق بأمور الله سبحانه وتعالى أو  بحقوق الآخرين من المسلمين وغير المسلمين، وأكد فضيلته أن الطالب والطالبة في حاجة  ماسة إلى هذه المسائل الشرعية لأنه سيطرأ عليهم قضايا لم يتعرضوا لها في بلدهم فإذا  لم يكونوا على علم ومعرفة ودراية بها قد يلتبس عليهم الأمر، وأضاف الشبيلي أن  المحاضرات العلمية والفنية والقانونية لاشك أنها ضرورية للمبتعثين ليعرفوا الجوانب  القانونية في البلدان التي سيذهبون إليها، مثمناً هذه الخطوة التي أقدمت عليها  الوزارة لتقديم المعرفة والخبرة لأبناء الوطن قبل سفرهم كما قدم شكره لخادم الحرمين  الشريفين لحرصه على تزويد الأمة بالعلماء الصالحين من أبنائها الذين يبعثون  للخارج.
كما ألقى الشيخ صالح المغامسي إمام وخطيب جامع قباء محاضرة أوضح فيها  أنه يجب على المبتعث أن يفرح بهذه المنحة من لدن خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك  عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز ـ حفظه الله ـ وأن يستثمرها خير استثمار ليعود بما ينفع بلده  به، مبيناً بذلك أنه لا يوجد أحرص من الشخص على نفسه إلا هو، وحث المغامسي  المبتعثين والمبتعثات على الحفاظ على الصلاة، وصلاة الوتر، وعلى وضع هدف معين  والسعي إلىه، وقال المغامسي إن وزارة التعليم العالي مشكورة لم يكن همها أن تبعث  أبناءنا وبناتنا على غير روية، فإقامة مثل هذه الملتقيات ودعوة الطلاب والطالبات  إليها إنما هو تبصرة بما هم قادمون عليه، وهم محتاجون إلى هذا كله، فلما يأتيهم من  له تجربة ودراية بما هم قادمون عليه، فيبصرهم ويذكرهم لا ريب أن في هذا عون لهم على  الأيام المقبلة عليهم.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جلد مقيم اقتحم مدرسة بنات

عاقبت المحكمة  الجزئية في جدة، مقيما عربيا دخل مدرسة بنات، بثلاثين جلدة تنفذ في مكان عام، ووافق  المتهم على قرار القاضي، ومن المنتطر تطبيق الحكم حال وصوله إلى الجهة المختصة.  حيثيات القضية تشير إلى دخول المقيم العربي إلى فناء مدرسة بنات في جدة فسارعت إحدى  المعلمات بطرده قبل أن يتدخل الحارس لإبلاغ الشرطة. وأحيل المتهم إلى هيئة التحقيق  والادعاء العام ثم إلى المحكمة الجزئية التي قضت بجلده. وبرر المتهم تصرفه عند سؤال  القاضي له أنه كان يريد تسجيل ابنته، ولم يكن يعلم شيئا عن الأنظمة التي تمنعه من  الدخول إلى مدرسة بنات.

 :bigsmile:   لااااااااااا مووقاادره اتحمل  بمووت من الضحك  :deh: 
في خبريات قبل قرأنا عن شباب يدخلوا عالبنات في الباص هالمره تطورت السالفه  :toung:  المدرسه مرره وحده

لا ولا ضحكني الا لما سألوه ليش دخلت قال : حتى اسجل بنتي  :toung:   اطلع من دول يااارااااجل

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شرطة «الشرقية»: مُقيم عربي قتل «مُسن حفر  الباطن» بـ 31 طعنة

 تكشفت خيوط قضية المُسن، الذي وجدت جثته هامدة في المنطقة الصناعية في مدينة حفر  الباطن قبل يومين، وبها عشرات الطعنات المتفرقة. وأسفرت جهود الشرطة في كشف النقاب  عن قضية مقتل المواطن، البالغ من العمر 63 سنة، بالقرب من أحد أحواش الأغنام. وكانت  شرطة حفر الباطن قامت بالتعميم عن مُشتبه فيه، بحسب ما توافر من معلومات. الذي تبين  أنه مقيم عربي، ألقي القبض عليه بعد نحو 48 ساعة من تنفيذ جريمته. وقال الناطق  الإعلامي في شرطة المنطقة الشرقية العميد يوسف القحطاني: «إن شرطة حفر الباطن، قامت  بالتنسيق مع شرطة منطقة الحدود الشمالية، بالقبض على شاب تطابقت أوصافه مع أوصاف  المشتبه فيه في قضية قتل المُسن. وانتقلت مساء أول من أمس، فرقة من شرطة حفر  الباطن، إلى نظيرتها في الحدود الشمالية، لاستلام شاب عربي، يبلغ من العمر 23  سنة».
وأضاف القحطاني «أقر المُتهم خلال إجراء التحقيقات الدقيقة معه، بأنه كان على  معرفة بالمجني عليه. وأن الأخير طلب منه في يوم الحادثة، إيصاله إلى مقر إقامته.  إلا أن الشاب اعتدى عليه أثناء ذلك، مسدداً 31 طعنة إلى أنحاء متفرقة من جسمه  بواسطة سكين، ثم استولى على مقتنياته الشخصية، وهي: محفظته التي تحوي بطاقاته  الشخصية، ومبلغ 10 آلاف ريال، وكذلك هاتفه الموبايل. وعُثر على المبلغ في حوزة  المتهم، ولوحظ وجود آثار دماء في بعض فئات المبلغ المسروق». وذكر انه «اتخذت  الإجراءات اللازمة في حق المتهم، وتم تصديق اعترافه شرعاً من المحكمة العامة في  محافظة حفر الباطن، ويجري التحفظ عليه، إلى حين استكمال بقية الإجراءات النظامية  المتبعة في مثل هذه القضايا».

والله في طراطيش كلام حول هالموضوع تقول انو المجني عليه حاول الاعتداء جنسيا على الشاب المقيم وهذا اللي دفع المقيم للقتل
بس لو كان صحيح قتله للدفاع عن نفسه ليش بعد القتل سرقه !!

----------


## شمعه تحترق

غطت السماء بالسحب السوداء 

ألسنة اللهب تلتهم مكب نفايات ومطعما للجمبري





شب مساء أمس الأول حريق هائل في مكب للنفايات في مدينة الشقيق  بجازان حيث كانت سحب الحريق تغطي مساحات شاسعة في المنطقة المحيطة بالحريق حيث يقع  مكب النفايات شمال محطة التحلية، وشاركت في إطفاء الحريق عدة فرق من الدفاع المدني،  كما شب حريق في جزء من مطعم للجمبري في محافظة صامطة حيث تفاجأ العمال بالنيران  تشتعل في جزء من الطاولة الموضوع عليها قلاية الزيت ليتم مباشرة الحريق بعد الاتصال  على الدفاع المدني الذي هرع وفي وقت قياسي للموقع، وأوضح الناطق الإعلامي للدفاع  المدني بمنطقة جازان النقيب يحيى القحطاني بأن حريقا شب في مرمى للنفايات بالشقيق  وكانت مساحته كبيرة حيث انتقلت فرق الإطفاء للموقع وتم إخماد الحريق وأشار إلى ان  التحقيقات لا تزال جارية لمعرفة أسباب الحريق، وأضاف بأن احتراقا لغلاية لقلي  البطاطس في مطعم بمدينة صامطة تسبب في حريق داخل المطعم لتنتقل فرق الدفاع المدني  للموقع وتم إخماد الحريق ولم تكن هناك أي خسائر بشرية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ومن تغطية السماء بدخان الحريق الاسود في جازان الى تغطية السماء والأرض بالأتربه والغبار في الرياض

عاصفة ترابية عنيفة تجتاح الرياض



اجتاحت عاصفه ترابيه قويه ليلة البارحه اجواء العاصمه الرياض

مما تسببت في إنعدام الرؤية بشكل تام في الشوارع الرئيسية من المدينة .

وكانت  الرياض قد تعرضت في شهر ربيع الأول من العام الهجري الماضي لعاصفة ترابية لم يسبق  لها مثل استمرت عدة ساعات تسببت في إنهيار أسوار بعض المنازل وأطاحت بالعديد من  الأشجار وأعمدة الكهرباء .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لصوص يحملون خزانة «الخطوط السعودية» الفارغة 






توقف العمل بمكتب الخطوط السعودية في محافظة وادي الدواسر صباح  أمس بعد أن تفاجأ موظفو المكتب أثناء حضورهم للدوام بتعرض المكتب للسرقة، حيث وجدوا  قفل الباب الخارجي والباب الزجاجي الداخلي تم تكسيرهما. 
وعلى الفور تم إبلاغ  شرطة المحافظة وقت اكتشاف السرقة صباح أمس وحضر فريق من الأدلة الجنائية بشرطة  المحافظة بهدف معاينة الموقع ورفع البصمات بعد قرابة 3 ساعات من تسجيل  البلاغ.
وقد تبين من خلال المعاينة الأولية أن المجرمين قد سرقوا خزانة المكتب  التي تزن قرابة 300 كيلو ونقلوها معهم. كما حاولوا سرقة أحد أجهزة كمبيوتر المكتب  إلا أن كثرة الأسلاك والتوصيلات أعاقتهم فقاموا بإلقاءه على الأرض. 
وقد تم فتح  التحقيق في الموضوع ومازال البحث جاريا عن الجناة.
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الخزنة  الذي تمت سرقتها كانت فارغة وفق ما ذكر أحد موظفي المكتب.

الخزنه فااضيه ياادي الكسوف  :toung:  وين يودي وجهه الحرامي بعد هالفشله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مصرع وإصابة 6 في انفجار ناقلة وقود بمكة





أدى انفجار صهريج ناقل للوقود سعة 33 ألف لتر ظهر أمس بمشعر منى  إلى مصر ع 4 عمال وإصابة عاملين آخرين بجروح خطيرة حيث كان العمال بالقرب من  الناقلة لحظة الانفجار لسحب مادة الكيروسين من مخيمات المشعر و أدى الانفجار إلى  تكوين سحابة غاز وأوضح مدير التحقيقات والناطق الإعلامي بإدارة الدفاع المدني  بالعاصمة المقدسة المقدم علي المنتشري أن 10 فرق متنوعة الاختصاص باشرت الحادث  بقيادة العميد جميل أربعين والعقيد سالم المطرفي مدير العمليات و تمكنت من السيطرة  على الحريق المشتعل في صهريج ناقلة الوقود قبل امتداد ألسنة اللهب إلى باقي  المخيمات ونقل المتوفون الأربعة إلى ثلاجة مستشفى الملك فيصل و المصابان إلى مستشفى  النور التخصصي وأشار المقدم المنتشري إلى ان الحادث قيد التحقيقات لمعرفة الأسباب  وتحديد الخسائر أيضا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مجلس الشورى يوافق على البدء بدراسة مقترح صرف إعانة للعاطلين



أقر مجلس الشورى ب(105) أصوات توصيةً لملاءمة دراسة مقترح تعديل نظام العمل الصادر  عام (1426) بإضافة مادة لصرف إعانة المالية للسعوديين العاطلين عن العمل المسجلين  لدى وزارة العمل لفترة محدودة أو حتى يجدوا فرص العمل المناسبة وترك تحديد قيمة  الإعانة ومقدارها وضوابطها للائحة التنفيذية التي تصدرها الوزارة . 

وقال  نائب رئيس المجلس الدكتور بندر الحجار بحسب جريدة الرياض عقب الجلسة إن المجلس قد  أقر ملاءمة الدراسة وليس صرفها كما قد يفهم البعض ، حيث تقدم عضو المجلس بالمقترح  وفق المادة الثالثة من نظام الشورى وتم إحالة المقترح لهيئة المستشارين التي أجازت  الجانب القانوني وسلامة المقترح من حيث توافقه مع نظام المجلس وتم تحويله للجنة  الإدارة والموارد البشرية لدراسة الملاءمة وقد تقدمت اليوم أمس بتوصياتها وتم  مناقشتها والتصويت عليها ، وشدد الحجار على أن ذلك لا يعني إقرار صرف إعانة مالية  للعاطلين فهناك مرحلة الدراسة التي ستقوم بها لجنة الإدارة والموارد البشرية  والعرائض لتعود بعد ذلك للمجلس وقد توصي بإقرار إضافة المادة لنظام العمل وقد تنقض  توصيتها وترى عدم مناسبة المقترح فتوصيتها التي أقرها المجلس لا تلزمها بالموافقة  على المقترح، وأضاف : سيتم مناقشة تقرير اللجنة حال انتهاء الدراسة تحت قبة المجلس  في وقته ، وحول مطالبة بعض الأعضاء بتحديد ستة أشهر مدة للدراسة فضل الحجار عدم  تحديد ذلك وقال إن لوائح المجلس لا تنص على ذلك إلا أن المجلس حريص على إنجاز ما  لديه بالوقت المناسب وإعطائه حقه من الدراسة والتماشي مع أنظمته. 

وكان  الأعضاء المؤيدون للمقترح قد أشاروا في مداخلاتهم إلى خطورة البطالة على المجتمع من  النواحي الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والأمنية وطالبوا بتدخل الدولة لاحتواء العاطلين  وقال الدكتور سعد مارق إن هناك (269) ألف شخص ممن يحملون الثانوية العامة عاطلون  حسب أحدث تقرير مصلحة الإحصاءات العامة وحسب تقرير وزارة العمل فهناك أكثر من (800)  ألف أجنبي يعملون بلا مؤهلات علمية بل إنهم أميون وأشار مارق إلى أن إحصائية حول  العمالة والبطالة للعام من (2000 ) وحتى(2006) تؤكد زيادة العمالة الأجنبية  بنسبة(35%) وفي المقابل زيادة البطالة للسعوديين لتصل نسبة(96%) وقال " هناك أكثر  من عشرة ملايين سعودي أعمارهم أقل من (24) عاماً منهم حوالي سبعة ملايين على مقاعد  الدراسة وهو ما يعني زيادة البطالة " . 

ومن جانبهم دعا الأعضاء المعارضون  لدراسة صرف الإعانة للعاطلين إلى إعادة النظر في المقترح وحذروا من أثره على تفشي  البطالة بدل علاجها مؤكدين على أن المشكلة تكمن في سوق العمل وليس ندرة الوظائف،  مطالبين إلى إعادة هيكلة سوق العمل والحد من الاستقدام وزرع قيمة أهمية العمل في  نفوس الشباب .وقال رئيس لجنة الشؤون الاجتماعية والأسرة والشباب الدكتور طلال بكري  إن موافقة المجلس على ملاءمة دراسة مثل هذا المقترح عاطفية وتدعو صراحة لأن تكون  البطالة وظيفة من لا وظيفة له ،وأكد أن جزءاً من البطالة اختياريه وليس إجبارية  وقال " مجتمعنا يعاني من كسل وخمول بعض أبنائه حيث ينامون بالنهار ليسهروا ليلاً في  أحضان القنوات الفضائية والانترنت .. فكيف سيكون الحال إذا علم هؤلاء أنهم سيستلمون  رواتب شهرية دون عناء ..!؟ " . 

وأضاف بكري : لا ننكر وجود بطالة حقيقية لدى  البعض خاصة أولئك القاطنين في تخوم المملكة الحدودية الذين وجدوا في عمليات التهريب  من وإلى المملكة متنفساً لهم للتخفيف من وطأة البطالة ، ويرى بكري أن الحل في  القضاء على البطالة يكون في ترشيد استخراج التأشيرات للعمالة الأجنبية وترحيل  المخالفين منهم لنظام الإقامة وتشجيع تقديم الإعانات للمشروعات الصغيرة واستيعاب  الشباب العاطل المؤهل في أفرع القوات المسلحة ، وعارض المهندس زين العابدين بري  مقترح صرف الإعانة وقال على المجلس التريث وعدم الاستعجال في إقرار دراسة مثل هذا  المقترح لافتاً إلى أهمية وقف الاستقدام وقال" هناك أكثر من 70 مليار ريال تحولها  العمالة من المملكة إلى الخارج ثم إن صرف إعانة يكلف الدولة في العام الواحد من (6)  مليارات إلى (12) مليار ريال . 

وكانت " الرياض" قد انفردت بنشر تفاصيل  المقترح وتابعت دراسة لجنة الإدارة والموارد البشرية له منذ الدورة الخامسة  المنتهية في شهر ربيع الأول العام الماضي ونشرت أيضاً رأي الدراسة التي بدأت منذ  أواخر شهر ذي القعدة عام (1428) وتوصية اللجنة التي أقرها المجلس . 

من  ناحية أخرى وافق المجلس على توصيات لجنة الشؤون الأمنية بشأن التباين بين مشروعها  ومشروع مجلس الوزراء بإعادة صياغة الشروط والمعايير الفنية التي يجب توافرها في  محطات الفحص الفني الدوري للسيارات ، ليكون مسمى المشروع " تنظيم الفحص الفني  الدوري للمركبات " كما أوصت بقيام اللجنة الوطنية لسلامة المرور باعتماد برنامج خاص  لمتابعة الفحص الدوري للسيارات في المملكة وتقويمه وترفع إلى مجلس الوزراء  المقترحات والتوصيات المناسبة عن طريق سمو وزير الداخلية بعد مضي خمس سنوات من  تاريخ تطبيق هذا التنظيم ، إضافة إلى توصية ثالثة تطالب بدعم ميزانية كل من الإدارة  العامة للمرور واللجنة الوطنية لسلامة المرور بما يكفل تحقيق المهمات الوطنية بهما  . 

وأيد المجلس في شأن آخر توصيات الشؤون الإسلامية والقضائية وحقوق الإنسان  بشأن تباين وجهات النظر حيال قضايا تهريب المخدرات والمسكرات التي تصدر فيها أحكام  قضائية نهائية من المحاكم الشرعية ومدى نظامية نظرها مجدداً من قبل اللجان الجمركية  التي ناقشها أمس وأعادها للجنة للرد على ملاحظات الأعضاء في جلسة مقبلة ومن ثم  التصويت عليها .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

احتفل بالفوز وانتحر

تتحرى أجهزة  الأمن في بريدة حول غموض رحيل عامل مصري عثر عليه رفاقه أمس مشنوقا داخل ورشة  ميكانيكا في شمال المحافظة. وأبلغ المتحدث الرسمي في شرطة القصيم، المقدم فهد  الهبدان، أن التحريات مستمرة لمعرفة ظروف رحيل العامل. في جانب ثان أشار رفاق  العامل الراحل أنه قدم من بلاده قبل أربعة أيام من الحادث، وشوهد وهو يشجع المنتخب  الكروي المصري واحتفل معهم بالفوز.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حرمته من القيلولة فعاقبها  بالنسخ


طلب مواطن من  طفلته عشرة أعوام نسخ صفحة كاملة من صحيفة محلية بخط اليد، على أن تسلمها في اليوم  نفسه، وذلك بمثابة عقوبة مقابل الازعاج الذي سببته له وأسفر عن حرمانه من نوم  القيلولة.
وتتنوع العقوبة لدى والد ديما عبد المحسن الغامدي بين النسخ أو قراءة  كتاب أوحفظ أجزاء من القرآن، كبديل للعقاب الجسدي والتأنيب والصراخ. على اعتقاد  أنها أساليب تخلق بداخل الأبناء الخوف والضعف.
من جهتها، تعتقد أستاذة علم النفس  التربوي في جامعة الملك عبد العزيز الدكتورة فائقة محمد بدر أن أسلوب الغامدي في  العقاب مناسب ويسهم في تربية الأطفال بشكل أفضل، مع أنها ترى بجدوى الحرمان من  المصروف أو مشاهدة التلفزيون.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اترك المجال لبقية فريق النشرة

ابو طارق & شبووك & ملووك 

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده في وقت لاحق لإضافة ما استجد من أخبار اليوم


طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 9 صباحا ً:
الجو غائم 
درجة الحراره / 20 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 88 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح / شماليه شرقيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## نبراس،،،

شووكرا خييه ننتظر المزيد 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## ابو طارق

*مصري راح ضحية هاتف خليوي*

أردى مصريان صديقهما طعنا بسبب النزاع على ثمن هاتف خليوي. الشرطة المصرية كانت تلقت بلاغا بالعثور على جثة محمد. أ (18 عاما) في إحدى ضواحي القاهرة، وبينت التحريات أن المغدور ضحية صديقيه طه. أ (21 عاما) ومحمد. م (19 عاما) بسبب مماطلته في دفع مقابل هاتف خليوي. 
اصبحت  قيمة الانسان ارخص من قيمة الهاتف الخلوي

----------


## ابو طارق

*خبراء أميركيون: تسع طرق للتخلص من رائحة الفم الكريهة* 

نصح أخصائيون أميركيون في علم التغذية بإتباع تسع طرق للتخلص من رائحة الفم الكريهة التي تعود لأسباب عدة كعدم الاهتمام بنظافة الأسنان وبعض المشاكل الهضمية إضافة إلى التدخين.
ونقل موقع فوكس نيوز الأميركي عن العلماء قولهم: "إن تناول الطعام غير المطبوخ كالخضار والعصائر بأنواعها يسهم في التخلص من رائحة الفم فيما إذا نجمت عن مشاكل هضمية أي نتيجة التسمم أو الاضطرابات في الأقنية الهضمية".
وأشار الأخصائيون الى"أن فوائد الدخن " الحبوب " لا تقتصر على كونه نافعاً بل يسهم أيضاً في الحد من انتشار البكتريا في الفم، لافتين إلى أن البقلة " نوع من الخضار" من أهم الأطعمة المساعدة على التخلص من رائحة الفم الكريهة كونها تحتوي على الكلوروفيل التي تطهر الأمعاء من البكتريا وتساعد في عملية الهضم".
وتعد براعم البرسيم من المواد الطاردة لبكتريا الأمعاء مثلها مثل البقدونس المفيد جدا إذا مضغه الإنسان يوميا.
كما أن الإكثار من الأعشاب وتناول المكملات الغذائية كالأنزيمات الهضمية والكلوروفيل السائل وغيرها من المكملات تسهم في التخلص من روائح بقايا الأطعمة في الفم.
ويعد السكر والكربوهيدرات المكررة أكبر مؤذ للأسنان كونهما يسهمان في تسوس الأسنان من جهة وتشكل الخمائر في المعدة من جهة أخرى. 


ومنهم نستفيد

----------


## ابو طارق

*إماراتي يدفع 10 ملايين درهم "مهراً" لأغلى ناقة في العالم*

اشترى إماراتي ناقة بـ10 ملايين درهم، لتحمل لقب "أغلى ناقة في العالم" بحصولها على هذا "المهر"، وذلك خلال عملية بيع أعلن عنها الاثنين 1-2-2010 ضمن فعاليات مهرجان "مزاينة الظفرة" الذي تنظمه العاصمة الاماراتية أبوظبي، ويشارك فيه 1200 من ملاك الإبل من الامارات والسعودية وعمان وقطر يتنافسون بنوقهم على "لقب ملكة جمال النوق" ويحصل الفائزون على جوائز تبلغ قيمتها الى 42 مليون درهم "12 مليون دولار أميركي".
وأشار عضو اللجنة المنظمة للمهرجان حمد بن كردوس العامري،إلى "ان الإماراتي حمدان بن غانم الفلاحي اشترى ثلاث نوق بقيمة 24 مليون درهم، توزعت على ناقة بقيمة 10 ملايين درهم، وأخرى بـ 9 ملايين والثالثة بـ 5 ملايين درهم".

----------


## ابو طارق

*نجاح جامعة امير كبير الإيرانية في تصميم وإنتاج أول مروحية بلا طيار*

نجح الباحثون في جامعة امير كبير الإيرانية في تصميم وإنتاج أول مروحية بلا طيار محلية الصنع.
وأشار مسؤول فريق الباحثين وعضو الهيئة العلمية في كلية هندسة العلوم الفضائية بجامعة امير كبير مهدي مرتضوي لوكالة "ارنا" الإيرانية اليوم إلى ان "المروحية البالغ وزنها10 كيلوغرامات قادرة علي الطيران لمدة ساعة واحدة بواسطة بنزين الطائرات وقادرة على حمل شحنة بزنة كيلوغرامين".
وأوضح مرتضوي أنه يمكن الاستفادة من الطائرة في إرسال معلومات مرئية والتقاط الصور من خطوط نقل الطاقة والنفط والغاز والمنصات النفطية واستخدامها للجولات داخل المدن ومراقبة حركة السير والحرائق.

----------


## ابو طارق

*وصفته بالعاجز جنسيا...فتخلص منها*

لم يتردد رجل سنغالي الجنسية في قتل زوجته التونسية بطعنة سكين في أعقاب مناوشة كلامية عيّرته خلالها بعجزه الجنسي.
وذكرت صحيفة "الأسبوعي" التونسية أن هذه الجريمة جرت في الضاحية الشمالية لتونس العاصمة، حيث قررت السلطات القضائية إيداع المتهم السجن بانتظار محاكمته.
وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن "المتهم اعترف أثناء التحقيق معه بأن زوجته التونسية بالغت في التهكم عليه وعيّرته بالعجز الجنسي، بسبب معاناته المفاجئة من هذه الحالة"، مضيفة أنه "في يوم الواقعة، نشب خلاف بينهما، فراحت زوجته تتهكم عليه وتنعته بالعاجز وغيرها من النعوت المهينة بدل الوقوف إلى جانبه، والرفع من معنوياته حتى يسترجع رجولته الضائعة ،عندها استل سكين المطبخ وطعنها بها".

----------


## ابو طارق

*50 جنيها أفقدت مصريا رجولته*

فقد ثلاثيني مصري رجولته بسبب 50 جنيها عندما أطلق عليه زميله الرصاص فأصاب أعضاءه التناسلية بعجز كامل وفر هاربا.
كان المصاب محمود. ع تشاجر مع المتهم محمد.أ بسبب الخلاف على مبلغ 50 جنيها اقترضها الأول من الثاني، فأطلق المتهم عليه الرصاص فأصابه بالعجز الكامل.
تم توقيف المتهم، وأمرت النيابة العامة المصرية في محافظة القليوبية بحبسه على ذمة التحقيقات.

50  جنيه  يا عالم والله حرام

----------


## ابو طارق

*عصير الرمان يساعد على توسع الشرايين ويخفض الكوليسترول الضار* 

أفادت دراسة طبية أميركية أن "تناول كوب من عصير الرمان الطازج يحسن وصول الدم إلى عضلة القلب".
وأوضح رئيس رابطة أمراض السمنة الكويتية الدكتور يوسف بوعباس أن "الدراسة أجريت في جامعة كاليفورنيا الأمريكية على مرضى يعانون أمراض تصلب الشرايين تم إعطاؤهم كوبا بمقدار 180 ميليلترا يوميا وتبين أنه تمت زيادة جريان الدم لديهم ب17 في المئة من حالتهم السابقة مشيرا إلى أن عصير الرمان يحتوي على مواد غذائية "البولي فيتول والتانيين وانثاسيايين" تعتبر مضادة للأكسدة وتساعد على توسيع الشرايين".
يذكر أن عصير الرمان يساعد على توسيع الشرايين ويقي من أمراض القلب ويخفض نسبة الكوليسترول الضار في الدم.

----------


## ابو طارق

- 01 فبراير 2010م
وجهوا رسالة عبر مواقع التواصل على شبكة الانترنت *سعوديون للسفير الأمريكي : إجراءات التفتيش مهينة وغير مقبولة*


 




الإجراءات تشمل مواطني 14 دولة

دبي – فهد سعود
وجه سعوديون عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي على شبكة الانترنت، وعبر البريد الإلكتروني، رسالة للسفير الأمريكي في الرياض، جيمس سميث، عبروا فيها عن استيائهم من إجراءات التفتيش الصارمة التي اتخذتها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في مطاراتها ضد مواطني 14 دولة – ومنها السعودية - صنفتها الولايات المتحدة راعية للإرهاب أو متورطة بنشاطات إرهابية أو أنها تعاني من الإرهاب مثل السعودية.تعنت الإجراءات الجديدة 
وتمنع هذه الإجراءات المسافرين من دخول دورات المياه قبل ساعة من وصول الرحلة، ومنع الركاب قبل ساعة أيضا من تغطية أجزاء من جسدهم بالبطانيات، وتمنع الطيار من إبلاغ الركاب عن معالم المدن الأمريكية أو تحديد موقع الطائرة ولو بهدف تحديد القبلة. 

كما تُحتم الإجراءات الجديدة مراقبة أي راكب يذهب إلى دورة المياه خلال فترة الإقلاع أكثر من مرة، ومنع دخول السوائل بشكل مطلق إلى الطائرة، والتفتيش اليدوي الاحترازي قبل صعود الركاب إلى الطائرة وبشكل فعلي لا يترك مناطق خارج حدود نطاق التفتيش بما في ذلك مؤخرة الراكب والمناطق الحساسة إذا ما طلب رجال الأمن ذلك بشكل عشوائي ومن خلال الاشتباه بشكل الراكب للتأكد من عدم حمله لعبوات ملاصقة للجسم، كما يتضمن التفتيش استخدام أجهزة إشعاعية تظهر جسد المسافر عاريا، وغيرها من الممنوعات.غياب العدل 
وبدأت الرسالة بالتعبير عن الأسف إزاء هذه الإجراءات، "نود أن نعبر لكم - نحن مواطنو المملكة العربية السعودية - عن بالغ أسفنا وعميق ما يعترينا من خيبة أمل إزاء السياسة التي اتخذتها بلادكم مؤخراً والقاضية بإجراء عمليات تفتيش دقيقة ومُذلة في مطارات المغادرة إلى بلادكم ومطارات القدوم في الولايات المتحدة وذلك على رعايا 14 دولة فقط منها المملكة العربية السعودية. إننا نرى هذه الترتيبات الجديدة إساءة لكافة أبناء بلادنا لأنها تصنِّفهم جميعاً ـ وبلا استثناء ـ كعناصر إرهابية يُخشى منها، بلا جريرة جنتها أيديهم سوى أنهم يحملون جوازات سفر سعودية". 

وتطرقت الرسالة، التي كتبت باللغتين، العربية والانكليزية، لغياب العدل، وتكريس الكراهية " نحن نرى بأنه يتعين على من أراد اتخاذ تدابير سلامة عامة أن تكون معتدلة في تعاملها مع إنسانية الآخرين وكرامة الأبرياء لا أن تكون تدابير تكرّس التفرقة وتنمي فكر الكراهية المقيت الذي أضحى يهدد كافة الشعوب المحبة للسلام؛ من أمريكيين وسعوديين وغيرهم على حدٍ سواء".اختيار عنصري 
وأشارت الرسالة من أن هذه الإجراءات تقوض كل الجهود التي تبذلها السعودية، حكومة وشعبا، في مواجهة الإرهاب، " كما إن هذه السياسات وبلا أدنى شك تقوض كل الجهود الجبارة التي يبذلها آلاف المثقفين السعوديين لمحاربة الإرهاب، غير آبهين بما يشكله ذلك من خطر على حياتهم في أحايين كثيرة. قادة المملكة العربية السعودية وشعبها ظلوا ـ وما زالوا ـ يشجبون الإرهاب بجميع أشكاله إيماناً منهم بأن هذا هو الواجب والحق الذي ينبغي عليهم إتباعه. أن الإجراءات المتخذة مؤخراً من قبل حكومتكم لن تساعد احد في التقدم نحو هذا الاتجاه". 

وختمت رسالة السعوديين بالتأكيد على حق كل بلد في حماية أراضيه، دون إجحاف : " أخيراً نود أنْ نفيد سعادتكم أننا لا نعترض على حق أيّ دولة في الدفاع عن حدودها واتخاذ ما تراه من إجراءات لحفظ أمنها بما في ذلك تفتيش القادمين إليها. لكننا نخالفكم حيال تلك التدابير المجحفة والشمولية التي اعتمدت على العنصرية في اختيار أهدافها وتجنبت اللجوء إلى المصادر القانونية السليمة والموثوقة والمُحايدة".

الجدير بالذكر أن مضمون الرسالة يحمل احتجاج تجاه الإجراءات الأمريكية الجديدة المزمع تطبيقها لتفتيش المسافرين السعوديين إلى الولايات المتحدة، بحيث يتم إرسالها بشكل شخصي إلى سفير الولايات المتحدة في الرياض عبر بريده الإلكتروني، أو فاكس السفارة الأمريكية في الرياض في محاولة لإلغائها.

----------


## حساسه بزياده

عظم الله أجورنا بإستشهاد مولانا أبا الحسن علي بن موسى الرضا

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نبرااس ..

تسلم خيي على هالتواصل

لاعدمناااه .. وتدووم لنا هالمتابعه

موفق لكل خير بعون الله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طاارق ..






> اصبحت  قيمة الانسان ارخص من قيمة الهاتف الخلوي




و اكثر من كذا صارت الناس ماتتحمل كلمه الكل يتعامل بعنف
لأبسط سبب تلاقي الانفعال اول رد فعل وتتبعه تصرفات عشوائيه بلا تفكر
الله يعين





> *خبراء أميركيون: تسع طرق للتخلص من رائحة الفم الكريهة*



 افضل حل للي يعاني من هالمشكله يروح للطبيب
بالذات اللي الرائحه مصدرها المعده يمكن هم مايحسو كلش للريحه
بس اللي يخالطهم يعااني 
مره  بعد انتهاء مجلس حسيني كنت امشي بهدوء لأن قدامي زحمه
فجأه حسيت اني رح افقد الوعي من قوة الريحه  :huh:  لأن وحده كانت تتأفف من الزحمه وصار نفسها في وجهي  :gonnadie: 






> *إماراتي يدفع 10 ملايين درهم "مهراً" لأغلى ناقة في العالم*



 :wut: يااحب البعض للتخقق 
يسوي أي شي بس علشان الناس تلتفت له وتنبهر فيه
تلاقي هالناقه شايفه حالها اللحين على جماعتها :toung: 






> *نجاح جامعة امير كبير الإيرانية في تصميم وإنتاج أول مروحية بلا طيار*



تحية احترام لكل بلد يصنع وينتج وعنده اكتفاء ذاتي يغنيه عن الدول اللي تسمي نفسها عظمى






> *سعوديون للسفير الأمريكي : إجراءات التفتيش مهينة وغير مقبولة*



ومع هذا الحكومه لازالت ترسل مبتعثين لا وترتب بعد لإرسال دفعات جديده  :huh: 
بس شنقول  :noworry:  مصالح دول و مليون حيط يضرب المواطن راسه فيها.


يسلموو باباتي على هالجهوود لاعدمنااها 

يعطيك العافيه ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حسااسه ..

مأجوره حبيبتي بهذا المصاب الجلل

يوفقك ربي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم ..*
*مأجورين بإستشهاد المولى ابو الحسن علي بن موسى الرضا عليه السلام ورزقنا الله وإياكم في الدنيا زيارته وفي الآخرة شفاعته ..*
*الله يعطيكم الف عااافيه ع الاخبار..*
*موفقين بحق الآل يارب..*
*دمتم بخير..*

----------


## فرح

الخزنه فااضيه ياادي الكسوف  :toung:  وين يودي وجهه الحرامي بعد هالفشله

ياااااااااااعلي شكله وجهه مثل لون الطماط ويخب عليه بعد  :grin:  :;^^:  :hopemy: ههههههه
بدت تهزء 
شموووع حبيبتي اوقاااات التعليق هو الايجذبني لمتااااابعه تعرفيني مااحب الاخبااار 
لانها كلها محزنه 
اوااالدي الغااالي ابوطارق..
خلاص اصبحت حياة البشر مثل شرب الماء 
اقل كلمه يعصب فيها مافيه غير القتل  زمن اغببببببببببببر 
والعياذبالله 
تسلم ويعطيك العاافيه 
دمتم ودااام عطااائكم 
موفقيييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذاااوي ..

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

مأجوره حبيبتي بمصاب غريب طوس وكتبنا الله وإياكم من زائريه في هذا العام و كل عام

يعافيك يارب ويوفقك لكل خير وصلاح

----------


## شمعه تحترق

فروووحه  :nuts: 





> الخزنه فااضيه ياادي الكسوف  وين يودي وجهه الحرامي بعد هالفشله
> ياااااااااااعلي شكله وجهه مثل لون الطماط ويخب عليه بعد ههههههه



 :deh:  الا قولي صار سوق طماط بعد هالفشله  :toung:  ياشماتت الحراميه فيه 
بعد هالموقف بيصير ملطشه للرايح والجاي منهم  :deh: 

يااقلبي منووره الصفحه والله 

لاخلا ولاعدم من هالطله

تدووم يااارب تدوووم يوفقك ربي ويحميك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

طقس القطيف في هذه الساعه 10 و 32 دقيقه مسائا ً:

درجة الحراره / 20 مئويه

نسبة الرطوبه / 72 %

سرعة الرياح / 3 كم / ساعه

اتجاه الرياح /  جنوبيه

الرؤيه / 16 كم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إعادة يد المواطنة اللتي اعتدى اشقائها عليها وزوجها بحفر الباطن


تمكن مستشفى الملك خالد بمحافظة حفر الباطن من إعادة يد امرأة سعودية بعد أن قام  إشقائها بقطعها اثر خلافات بينهما. وكانت مريضة سعودية أدخلت مستشفى الملك خالد  العام بحفر الباطن مصابة بقطع في كلتا يديها نتيجة اعتداء عليها ومصابة بجروح في  الرأس إلى جانب صدمة وغيبوبة ونزيف والحالة العامة كانت سيئة،  وعلى الفور تم وضع  الخطة العلاجية وعمل الفحوصات الطبية اللازمة وإجراء الإنعاش القلبي للمريضة ونقلها  فوراً لغرفة العمليات لإعادة اليد اليمنى إلى مكانها الطبيعي وإعادة الأعصاب  والأوتار  واستغرقت العملية ستة ساعات كاملة ونقلت بعد ذلك المريضة إلى غرفة  العناية الفائقة وبعد يومين استعادت المريضة حركة أطراف الأصابع وعادت الحركة  الدموية سليمة. المريضة مازالت تحت المراقبة في قسم جراحة النساء.
وشكر مدير  المستشفى الدكتور خضر الظفيري فريق العمل المكون من تخصصات جراحة العظام والمخ  والأعصاب وجراحة الأوعية الدموية والجراحة العامة وتخدير، خاصة وأن نسبة نجاح  العملية كانت لا تتعدى 2% ولولا سرعة التدخل الجراحي لعانت المريضة مشاكل اكبر ولكن  بتوفيق من المولى عز وجل تكللت جهود الفريق الطبي بالنجاح .
وتعود تفاصيل القضية  إلى قيام  ثلاث شبان مساء الجمعة الماضية بالاعتداء على شقيقتهم وزوجها بالضرب حتى  الإغماء حيث قام الأشقاء الثلاثة بضرب شقيقتهم بآلة حادة (ساطور) في منزلها  بعدة  ضربات في الرأس إضافة إلى قطع يدها اليمنى وقطع يدها اليسرى ما جعلها يدها معلقة  وأسفر عنه نزيف حاد نقلت على إثره إلى مستشفى الملك خالد العام بحفر الباطن . حيث  قام احد الأشقاء بتسليم نفسه إلى ضابط خفر شرطة حفر الباطن فيما تم القبض على  الآخرين بأحد الهجر على طريق الشمال.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مسؤول أردني يحذر من هزة مصطنعة لهدم المسجد الأقصى

حذر رئيس اتحاد الجيولوجيين العرب نقيب الجيولوجيين الأردنيين بهجت العدوان من خطر  زلزالي مصطنع من قبل سلطات الاحتلال الإسرائيلي قد يؤدي إلى هدم المسجد  الأقصى.
وقال في حديث صحفي نشر اليوم ان السبيل العلمي الوحيد لإنقاذ المسجد  الأقصى هو بإعادة حقن الحفر الفارغة التي أحدثتها سلطات الاحتلال الإسرائيلية أثناء  عملية الحفر تحت المسجد الأقصى وملئها بالاسمنت.
وحذر العدوان من استمرار  الحفريات الإسرائيلية أسفل المسجد الأقصى التي ستؤدي إلى إضعاف أساساته مشيرا إلى  ان مواصلة العمل بهذه الوتيرة ستعرض المسجد للهدم في حال حدوث الهزات الأرضية غير  الاعتيادية والتي تنجم عن حركة الصفائح.
وقال العدوان ان التجاويف التي أحدثتها  إسرائيل أسفل المسجد الأقصى خلال عملية البحث عن الهيكل المزعوم أدت إلى إضعاف  قدرته على مقاومة النشاطات الزلزالية مقارنة بغيره من المنشآت.
وفرق العدوان بين  الهزات الأرضية الطبيعية والمصطنعة مشيرا إلى ان المراصد الزلزالية الموجودة لدى  سلطة المصادر الطبيعية الأردنية قادرة على التمييز بينها في إشارة منه إلى إمكانية  قيام إسرائيل بإحداث هزة أرضية اصطناعية تستهدف خلخلة أساسات المسجد الأقصى

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خبراء أمن المعلومات يحذرون من موجة هجمات  احتيالية جديدة على الانترنت





حذر خبراء في أمن المعلومات من موجة جديدة من الهجمات الاحتيالية على شبكة  المعلومات الدولية (الانترنت) خلال الأسابيع المقبلة. 
وذكرت شركة "ويب سنس"  المتخصصة في أمن المعلومات في تنبيه أمني أن الهجمات الاحتيالية بدأت تظهر بعد  الاهتمام الكبير الذي حظي به جهاز آي باد اللوحي من شركة أبل الأميركية، مشيرة إلى  أنه تم بناء مواقع خاصة وجرى تحميلها بكلمات سرية لكي تظهر في عمليات البحث عن  كلمات.
وأضافت الشركة أن العديد من تلك المواقع يقوم بإعادة توجيه المستخدمين  إلى المواقع التي تحاول خداعهم لشراء برامج وهمية مضادة للفيروسات.
وأشارت إلى  أن مجرمي الانترنت سيحاولون الاحتيال على المستخدمين بعروض تجارية وترويجية وهمية  مجانية أو بأسعار مخفضة لأجهزة آي باد.
ونصح الخبراء مستخدمي الإنترنت بتحديث  أنظمتهم وبرمجيات الأمن التي يستخدمونها وأن يكونوا حذرين عند التعامل مع رسائل  البريد الالكتروني والرسائل الفورية بالإضافة إلى تجنب أي عروض برمجيات مجهولة أو  مشبوهة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ضحية مسيار: تزوجته 5 سنوات وعندما علم بالحمل ألقى بي في  الشارع

 


تجرد زوج من مشاعره الإنسانية, وقام بترك زوجته التي على وشك الوضع في أحد أحياء  مكة المكرمة, بعد الاستيلاء على كل الوثائق والإثباتات, الأمر الذي دفعها للجوء  للشرطة، وحررت محضراً ضده, فتم نقلها إلى الطائف, حيث لجأت لهيئة الأمر بالمعروف  والنهي عن المنكر لتوفير إيواء لها في مركز نسائي, وعند نقلها في دورية الهيئة  جاءها المخاض, فتم استدعاء الهلال الأحمر ونقلها إلى مستشفى الولادة لتضع مولودها  ثم تبدأ رحلة البحث عن زوجها المختفي. 
 
القصة بدأت بزواج "س ع" التي تبلغ من العمر 30عاماً, بشاب يعمل في أحد  القطاعات بالطائف, وعمره 31 سنة, وكان الشرط الأساسي أنه "زواج مسيار" ولا تعلم عنه  أسرته شيئاً, ومشترطاً "عدم حمل الزوجة"، ونظراً لأنها يتيمة وليس لها أحد, حيث  توفي والدها, وتزوجت أمها بآخر، وتوفيت أيضا, فقد رضخت للشروط، وانتقلت الزوجة مع  زوجها بين مدن المنطقة الغربية حتى استقرت معه بمحافظة الطائف، حيث مقر عمله, وتم  استئجار شقة لها في حي البخارية, حتى فوجئت بأنها "حامل" فقامت بإبلاغ زوجها الذي  تضجر وغضب بشدة وطلب منها أن تُجري عملية إجهاض للجنين, لأنه لا يرغب أبداً في  الإنجاب منها, لقرب زواجه من ابنة عمه, مؤكداً أنه اشترط عليها ذلك قبل زواجه منها  .

 
وحاول الزوج التخلص من زوجته "المسيار", وإنهاء العلاقة الزوجية التي بينهما  دون إنجاب, إلا أن الزوجة رفضت الإجهاض, وأكدت له أنها لا تفكر في ذلك أبداً, وأنها  ستحافظ على حملها, وحاول الزوج معها عدة مرات أن يُثنيها عن ذلك، ولكن فشل, فقام  بإخراجها من الشقة وسلمها لصاحبها مغادراً الطائف في اتجاه مكة المكرمة, وعند وصوله  إلى "حي المعابدة" قام بإنزالها بالقوة من سيارته, وهي في شهرها التاسع تُعاني آلام  الولادة وتُكابدها, بعد أن كانت تُتابع حملها لدى أحد المستوصفات وتركها وهرب، بعد  أن استولى على كل الوثائق منها, سوى عقد إيجار سابق لشقة في جدة كانت تحتفظ به,  ومثبت به معلومات عن هوية الزوج, وهو الذي استندت إليه الزوجة في تقديم شكواها  لمركز شرطة المعابدة عندما قامت بعمل بلاغ ضد زوجها.

 
 وقد أحيل البلاغ لشرطة محافظة الطائف باعتبار أن سكن " المُدعى عليه " هناك,  وبالفعل تمكنت الزوجة من الانتقال للطائف, ومواصلة معاناتها الأليمة, في ظل عدم  وجود من يؤويها، ولا تعرف أحداً يقدم لها مساعدة لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، بعد أن  تخلى عنها زوجها.

 
وتوجهت لمركز شرطة الفيصلية والذي يقع ضمن نطاق السكن الذي كانت تسكنه مع  زوجها فيه وقدمت بلاغاً بتفاصيل معاناتها ووقائع قضيتها، إلا أنهم أرجأوا البت أو  النظر فيها لحين وصول أوراق معاملتها المحالة من شرطة مكة المكرمة, ما ضاعف  معاناتها أكثر, فتوجهت لمقر هيئة الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر بالطائف, بعد أن  ضاقت بها السبُل، وشرحت لهم قصتها, وهم بدورهم قاموا بعمل تنسيقي سريع مع إحدى  الجهات المسؤولة لتسكينها في مركز إيواء النساء, ولكن وعند بدء نقلها بدورية الهيئة  لمركز الإيواء جاءتها آلام الولادة وإعلان قرب ولادتها, ما دفع أعضاء الهيئة لنقلها  لمستشفى الولادة,عن طريق إسعاف الهلال الأحمر .

 
وكشفت مصادر عن بدء البحث والتحري للإيقاع بزوجها الذي تخلى عنها بعد  التعرف على مقر عمله بأحد القطاعات بالطائف, ومن المتوقع أن يتم استدعاؤه للتحقيق  معه حيال التصرف الذي أقدم عليه بعد تجرده من إنسانيته وتخليه عن زوجته بسبب رفضه  حملها.

 :noworry:  ناادر جدا لما احط خبر فيه دور أو ذكر للهيئه لأني اعتبر وجودهم في خبر أو حادثه معناها 3 ارباعها كذب
بهدف التلميع والمجيد لأنفسهم ..
بس هذا الخبر كان دورهم بسيط لهذا ادرجته ضمن الاخبار

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أب وأم أردنيان يحتفظان بجثة رضيعهما في الثلاجة مع جرعة هيرويين



شهدت إحدى المحافظات الأردنية جريمة بشعة طرفاها أب وأم أدمنا الهيروين ليتجردا من  كل عاطفة وليستحوذ عليهما الشيطان وينسج لهما خيوط جريمة لا يتصورها العقل ذهب  ضحيتها طفلهما الرضيع. 

وذكرت الصحيفة الأردنية (العرب) أن رجال إدارة  مكافحة المخدرات وأثناء قيامهم بحملة تفتيش منزل بإحدى محافظات المملكة الأردنية  ذهلوا لهول ما رأوا وتحنطوا من بشاعة ما اقترفته أيدي البشر، حين وجدوا جثة طفل  رضيع في ثلاجة المنزل مع طعام عفن وبقايا جرعة هيروين.

وأضافت أن الوالدين  المدمنين قاما بحفظ جثة الرضيع البالغ من العمر أسبوعاً مع بقايا طعام عفن وما تبقى  من جرعة مخدرات تناولاها قبل إن تأخذهما زهزهة التعاطي في عالم لا يعرف غريزة  الأمومة أو حتى الأبوة.

وقال أحد رجال المكافحة الذي أبلغ إدارته بالضبطية  أنه "تم على الفور اتخاذ الإجراء المناسب باستدعاء الطبيب الشرعي لنقل جثة الرضيع  من الثلاجة وسماع إفادة والديه وأضاف إن الأم والأب عاطلان عن العمل لم يباليا بحفظ  جثة رضيعهما لدفنه في اليوم التالي بثلاجة منزلهما المتهالك وكيف وقد أخذا جرعة من  الهيروين قبل وصول رجال المكافحة دون أن تتحرك مشاعرهما على وفاة رضيعهما".

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الناشطه الكويتيه ابتهال الخطيب: أنا مع اعطاء الشاذين حقوقهم الجنسيه




رفضت الناشطة الكويتية ابتهال الخطيب اتهامها بأنها خرجت عن المألوف فى المجتمع  الشرقي المحافظ الذي يعتمد على الدين بشأن أفكارها الجريئة التى دائما ما تطرحها  وتطالب بتطبيقها.

وقالت ابتهال الحاصلة على درجة الماجستير من جامعة  "انديانا ببنسلفانيا " والدكتوراة من جامعة "بالف" بالمانيا خلال برنامج "بدون  رقابة" الذى يذاع على قناة " ال بي سي" اللبنانية ان ما تطالب به نابع من الشعور  بالحاجة والخوف من المجهول مشيرة الى ان التعليم فتح لها افاقا جديدة فى  التفكير".

وقالت:" طول عمرى لى منهج مختلف فى التفكير الحر وهذا تربيت عليه  من صغري .. وجرأتي فى طرح الافكار جاءت كون الجميع فى العالم العربي يمر بمراحل  حرجة كثيرة تحتاج الى تفكير وطرح مختلف ولايهم ان يكون صحيح انما الهدف ان يكون  مثير للفكر".

وقالت:" تفكيري الليبرالي هذا نابع من خوفى على اولادى واسرتى  خاصة، وما ساعدنى على ذلك هو سقف الحرية المرتفع فى الكويت الديموقراطية".  

كما عبرت ابتهال التى رفضت تعريفها للجمهور على انها شيعية المذهب عن رأيها  فى بعض القضايا التى تشغل الساحة ومن ضمنها اعتناق البهائية اذ أبدت موافقتها على  حرية اعتناق اى ديانة مبررة ذلك بمبدأ الحرية الشخصية".

ايضا رفضت الناشطة  السياسية الفتوى التى دعت الوزيرات الكويتيات لارتداء الحجاب وقالت "انه يتم فرضه  على الاشخاص بأساس عقائدي وهذا يتنافى مع الحرية".

وفى سؤال عن مدى موافقتها  على الاجهار بالإلحاد قالت:" انا مع الاجهار بأى توجه ديني سواء متطرف او ملحد".  

وعما ستفعل اذا فرض وتم رفع دعوى قضائية للتفريق بينها وبين زوجها على غرار  الدكتورة نوال السعدواى والدكتور المصري نصر حامد ابو زيد قالت:" لم افكر فى  الموضوع .. كما انى ليس لى كتابات مثيرة فى التاريخ الاسلامي ولكن اذا حدث فسأغادر  البلاد في هذه الحالة".

كما اعترفت بأن والدها يعانى من تبعات افكارها  وقالت: "انا متعصبة معه واضايقه اكثر مما يضايقنى ويعصبنى، لانى ارغب ان يكون فكره  مثل فكرى"، مؤكدة انها تشعر احيانا بأنها منبوذة من المحيطين بها، ولكن بشكل مجمل  فهي تشعر بأنها شخص مرغوب فيه.

وعن رأيها فى الدكتورة نوال السعداوى اكدت ان  السعداوى جلبت فكر جرىء وقوى فى تعبيرها عن المراة لانها مست جوانب اجرأ ومثيرة  للفكر.

وبشأن زواج المثليين ومدى موافقتها على اعطائهم حقوقهم قالت :" انا  مع اعطاءهم حقوقهم على اساس المواطنة وليس على اساس دينى او التوجه الجنسي طالما  التزموا بالاداب العامة".

كما وافقت دكتورة ابتهال على "تجسيد شخصية الرسول  صلي الله عليه وسلم فى الاعمال الدرامية موضحة انها تؤيد كل انواع التجسيد  الفني".

ايضا ابدت الكاتبة الكويتية موافقتها على "تدريس الثقافة الجنسية في  المدارس، معربة عن رفضها منع المواقع الاباحية مطالبة بتقنينها وفقا لنظام يحجب مثل  هذه المواقع".

واخيراً، شددت دكتورة ابتهال على شعورها بالامان فى ظل  الافكار الجريئة التى تطرحها، مشيرة الى ان كل مايصلها عبارة عن ايميلات او اتصالات  لاتتعدى النقد القاسي وقالت:" لا أخاف من أى شىء".



 :worried:  والله مو جايبنا لورا إلا افكار هاليبراليين 

والا  بالذمه من يصدق هذي شيعيه وتنتمي لمذهب أهل البيت عليهم السلام

----------


## ليلاس

*يا هلا شمووع ..*

*الله يعطيك العافية* 

*ع المجهود ..*

*ما ننحرم ..~*

----------

